# Losing teeth



## OllieMomma (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey guys! Ollie has been all fixed up by the vet for a while, and is doing great. He had his first beach trip a couple weeks ago and loved it, but we didn't get too far into the water since it was so cold.

Anyway, I was wondering, at what age did yalls babies start losing their teeth? I was just playing tug with Ollie and a tooth popped out, it looked like a molar. Most places I read online said they lost their teeth at about 4 months, but he's six months old this month! I just wanted to make sure it was a puppy tooth and not an adult before I called the vet. Do their adult teeth have roots? This particular one did not, but my mom brought up the fact that human baby teeth didn't have roots and adults did, so I didn't know if this was the case.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

He's now loosing his molars which are the last teeth he will loose. Has he lost his canines (fangs) yet? So he's about done now. You might see some blood on things he has picked up, like toys. Puppy teeth do not have roots, adult teeth do. You're safe! So within the month he should be done loosing teeth.


----------



## OllieMomma (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, I've noticed blood on his toys and chalked it up to teething. I haven't noticed his canines yet, so I don't think they've come out. It's really relieving to know he's good and he's almost done with this process lol. He hasn't been bad though. He's just a hand nibbler


----------



## OllieMomma (Jan 10, 2016)

I just found another tooth on the floor! It's crazy how suddenly I'm starting to find teeth everywhere lol


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Isn't it scary when you first see the blood?! I don't know about you, but I was freaked out! He has gotten blood on Nala's fur from playing with her and occasionally we will find his teeth in the blankets(gross). I also started getting freaked out because he was losing a multitude of teeth at once. It seemed every day he was loosing one. We've kept two of them, one and molar and one a canine. 

I heard ice cubes help them!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner stared around 4 months I think but he's still losing them and he nearing 6 months (5 days to go).


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have 3 goldens. Yesterday one came over to be petted and she had blood all over her where the puppy had been biting on her. Ouch!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah Rosie's favorite snowman toy has blood all over it today she must be losing more shes been losing them for about 3 weeks some fall off into my hand.


----------



## rachelprogress (Nov 4, 2015)

I found the first Murphy tooth at nearly five months. Once he hit five months last week it's like he's just shedding teeth non stop! Poor baby. I can see the teeth changing day by day when I look in his mouth, incredible how fast it all happens! 

I can't help but save them for posterity  When I'm gone and get a text from my boyfriend with a little puppy tooth, I can't help but "awwwwww!"


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

The rate they come in is incredible compared to when my kids teeth came in.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

All I can say is we had a party when Mandy lost her last tooth, a canine. No more cut up hands. Those shark teeth were killers! I'd say by 6 months she had her big girl teeth.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

^^ Yea.....My Coco was a land shark.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

I haven't found any yet, would like to! Elsa is also leaving blood marks on her balls right now.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I checked Rosie tonight and she has a few more bigger ones that are loose i cant believe how fast its happening, snuggle puppy now has blood on it


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

I had two pup grow adult teeth and I found none ANYWHERE? Strange? Prob swallowed them, who knows but I wanted one, lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

